
Astrology for Mathematicians - lagrangian54
https://mathstrology.com/
======
werber
That was A great READ, if you’re into astrology and 90s web design,
[https://freewillastrology.com/](https://freewillastrology.com/) , it’s
totally whatever but the readings each Tuesday almost always come with a
history lesson so it’s fun educational nonsense.

------
seesawtron
Fun website. We need more fun maths websites to play around with.

------
dmos62
There's something that's been nagging me about horoscopes and the like. The
periods they define are fixed in respect to the Gregorian calendar, which is
arbitrary and doesn't capture the actual cycles of planets and stars. Isn't
the significance of those natural planetary cycles part of the premise of
astrology. How do astrologues justify that?

~~~
isabelc
From [1]:

Our calendar months do _not_ coincide precisely with the actual celestial
month. We are out of sync by a little bit of time (hence, Leap Year). This
means that the Sun moves into a new zodiac sign _approximately_ every month,
anywhere between 19th and the 23rd of our month. That group of days is called
a cusp, meaning the span of days in which the Sun may change sign. However,
being born during those days does not automatically mean that you have two Sun
signs. That is a common misconception. Birth charts are calculated using
astronomical ephemerides that track the exact time of a Sun sign change for
every year. If you were born between the 19th and 23rd of any month, you must
check an ephemeris to see exactly where the Sun was at the time of your birth.

1: [https://astrolibrary.org/zodiac/#jl-
sunsign](https://astrolibrary.org/zodiac/#jl-sunsign)

------
bitcharmer
Can someone explain to me how this got on the front page with 3 votes?

What are the rules of getting to the front page?

~~~
bitcharmer
As much as I appreciate humorous replies to my question, I'm serious. What
makes a new article appear on the front page?

I saw some hitting the front page with much fewer votes than others. What's
the mechanics in play here?

~~~
gpvos
If it gets votes fast enough after being submitted, it can appear on the front
page with very few votes.

------
thecupisblue
Funny, but this is equivalent to "Mathematics for Astrologists":

2+2 => You are a pair number.

Astrology is much more detailed and permutation-dependant than this.

~~~
r34
What do you mean by "permutation-dependent"? I'm curious, because I write an
article about permutations and I'd be happy to introduce some astrology :)

~~~
thecupisblue
What I mean is - there are 9 "planets", aka bodies. Each has a specific orbit.
Astrology isn't "sun was in that sign on that day", that's like saying
programming is C#.

Your sign depends on the each of the planet's position towards the earth sky
and towards each other. So two people born on the same day in different years
will have vastly different horoscopes.

------
goodmachine
Three-torus here, which is very pleasing to me.

Unfortunately, the page for my sign shows a triple torus, which is not the
same thing.

------
seesawtron
TIL: Hyperbolic paraboloid is the saddle point.

